# Panasonic Unveils the LUMIX GX850



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 4, 2017)

```
<em>Digital Single Lens Mirrorless (DSLM) Camera Featuring 4K PHOTO and 4K Video Recording</em></p>
<p><strong>Las Vegas, NV (January 4, 2017)</strong> – Panasonic is today launching the ultimate high performance compact mirrorless camera for selfie-takers – the LUMIX GX850 – which offers great image quality for those who want to capture amazing scenery and unmissable moments. Featuring technological advancements, the LUMIX GX850 offers a flip-up rear monitor and a host of options, such as the newly integrated 4K PHOTO and 4K Video all in a sleek, stylish compact body.</p>
<p>The 3.0-inch 1040K-dot static type touch control screen boasts a 180-degree tiltable structure and the camera goes into Self Shot mode automatically once the monitor is flipped. In Self Shot mode, a variety of functions for selfies are available on the LUMIX GX850, including a newly-added 4K Selfie mode. The beauty functions enable users to shoot portraits more attractively and after shooting, aesthetic/make-up retouching can even be applied in the camera with the Beauty Retouch function. Users can also choose to capture the background clearly or defocused depending on the situation with the new Background Control mode. Panorama pictures can be shot in Self Shot mode.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The 16.0-megapixel Digital Live MOS Sensor without low-pass filter and the new Venus Engine combine to achieve crisp, high-resolution images in fine details with high-contrast, impressive color reproduction and maximum ISO 25,600 high sensitivity.</p>
<p>The LUMIX GX850 records smooth, high-resolution QFHD 4K videos in 3840×2160 resolution at 30p or 24p in MP4. Taking advantage of 4K technology, users can also enjoy 4K PHOTO shots and a variety of derivative functions, such as Focus Stacking, Post Focus and Light Composition.</p>
<p>For more creative freedom, Creative Control, Creative Panorama and Photo Style including L. Monochrome mode are included. The iA (Intelligent Auto) mode and Scene Guide make LUMIX GX850 easy to use even for people who are new to digital interchangeable lens system cameras. Also the camera integrates Wi-Fi® connectivity to offer a more flexible shooting experience and instant image sharing with easy operation.</p>
<p>Available in silver and black, the LUMIX GX850 boasts a sleek, stylish profile in a traditional camera design.</p>
<p><strong>Capture amazing selfies with the new 4K and panorama selfie</strong></p>
<p>The new LUMIX GX850 is designed and refined to make selfie-shooting more enjoyable. Taking advantage of 4K technology, it captures the best moment in which everyone is smiling in a group selfie or in situations where the background is moving, such as a train passing by.</p>
<p>A rich variety of beauty functions in the LUMIX GX850 enables users to shoot more attractive portraits, offering Soft Skin, Defocusing and Slimming effects. After shooting, aesthetic/make-up retouching can even be applied in the camera with the Beauty Retouch function. Background Control mode also lets users capture the background clearly or defocused while traveling or at an even more impressive event. Selfies can additionally be shot in panorama pictures, which is ideal for group selfies and selfies in front of a dynamically scenic background.</p>
<p>When the monitor is flipped up, the camera automatically activates Self Shot mode and the hands-free selfie allows users to use their hands as they like, resulting in freer, more expressive posing. Face Shutter and Buddy Shutter functions can also be used to trigger the shutter release in the LUMIX GX850. They work when the face is once covered with a waving hand or when two faces come closer in a frame.</p>
<p><strong>Capture unmissable, fleeting photo opportunities with cutting-edge 4K technologies and stunning performance</strong></p>
<p>The LUMIX GX850 is capable of recording smooth, high-resolution 4K videos yet despite its high performance, it boasts superior energy-efficiency within a compact design.</p>
<p>Thanks to this 4K technology, users can also experience 4K PHOTO to capture fleeting photo opportunities at 30-fps by extracting the frame with the best timing out of a 4K burst file to save as a photo. In 4K PHOTO, three modes can be chosen from depending on the situation; 4K Burst, 4K Burst (Start/Stop) and 4K Pre-burst. All of these functions in 4K PHOTO let the user save pictures in 8-megapixel equivalent high-resolution, which will allow printing up to 16 x20 inches. A maximum of 150 frames in five seconds following a designated frame can be saved.</p>
<p>The LUMIX GX850 also comes with a Post Focus function that lets users select the in-focus area even after shooting. This is helpful in situations like macro shooting where strict focusing is required or for changing expressions by changing the focused subject. This function was developed by combing the high-speed, high-precision DFD (Depth From Defocus) auto focus technology and 4K technology.</p>
<p><strong>Achieve true-to-life detail and impressive color reproduction</strong></p>
<p>The LUMIX GX850 lets users shoot vibrant, true-to-life high-quality images with excellent resolution, high contrast and impressive color reproduction. By removing the low-pass filter, the limiting resolution has been improved. The Venus Engine reproduces vibrant, impressive colors for images such as clear skies by dividing the hue, saturation and luminosity and finely adjusting them separately. The combination of the Digital Live MOS Sensor and Venus Engine achieves clear image rendering with minimum noise, even in low-lit situations.</p>
<p>The Contrast AF System features DFD (Depth From Defocus) technology and excels in both speed and accuracy by exchanging digital signals between the camera and the lens at a maximum of 240 fps, resulting in ultra-fast auto focusing of approx. 0.07 sec.</p>
<p><strong>A host of other exciting features </strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>iA+ (Intelligent Auto) Mode for Photos and Videos</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>For beginners, iA (Intelligent Auto) mode provides beautiful pictures with a variety of shooting-assist functions including AF Tracking, Intelligent Scene Selector, Face Recognition, Intelligent ISO Control and Food Recognition.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Scene Guide</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>The Scene Guide offers 21 sample pictures shot by professional photographers. Users can choose the one closest to their shooting situation and the optimum parameters for shooting the scene will be automatically set.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Creative Control</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>The LUMIX GX850 integrates a variety of artistic functions that adds fun to digital photography. The popular Creative Control mode features a total of 22 filter options.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Time Lapse Shot</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>The camera automatically starts recording photos at a time lapse sequence once the start time, interval and the number of pictures to shoot are set.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Snap Movie</strong></li>
</ul>
<p>Users can record video in a designated short period of time (2/4/6/8 sec) as they shoot “moving photos”. In this function, rack focusing or addition of a fade effect (color in/out, black in/out, white in/out) are available.</p>
<p>The GX850 will be available for $549.99 in early February.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

